# pairing ocellaris and percula



## fabby10 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi guys, i was thinking of pairing up a black and white ocellaris with a true percula. What are the possibilities of them getting paired and has anyone tried it before?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you can get a black/white to pair with an orange of the same kind, occy and occy or perc/perc, i have a black/white paired with an orange for over a year now. get one larger then the other and they should take to eachother and hopefully the larger will be the more dominant female.


----------



## fabby10 (Dec 15, 2009)

hmmm.. theres no possibility pairing a true percula and an ocellaris?


----------

